# How to take AMAZING Bird Photos | The Bird Photography Show EP.1



## Glenn Bartley (Jul 5, 2021)

Here's a stunning California Quail for you this morning.

If you'd like to know more about the story behind this one and how I took this shot you might enjoy episode 1 of my new YouTube show with fellow professional bird photographer Jan Wegener.

WATCH HERE - 










Camera Model: Canon EOS R5
Shutter speed: 1/1250 sec
Aperture: 5.6
ISO: 800
Lens: EF600mm f/4L IS II USM +1.4x


----------



## Click (Jul 5, 2021)

Great shot, Glenn. Thanks for the video.


----------



## FrenchFry (Jul 7, 2021)

Glenn Bartley said:


> Here's a stunning California Quail for you this morning.
> 
> If you'd like to know more about the story behind this one and how I took this shot you might enjoy episode 1 of my new YouTube show with fellow professional bird photographer Jan Wegener.
> 
> ...


Loved the video, thanks so much for sharing with the community!


----------

